# How long does it take to get issued residence permit & work visa?



## Basar

Hello all,

I tried a quick search before posting but couldn't find any recent info on the subject. I am a citizen of Turkey and have been offered a job by a Spanish construction materials group headquartered in Madrid. 

As far as I understand from what HR has said, it takes around 2-3 months for me to get all my documentation issued (permit, visa, etc.). On the other hand, I have been hearing some horror stories about residence permits (resolucion?) + work visa issued by my local embassy. I have a feeling that the company may not be telling the truth about the time needed for these? 

Anyways, as a non-EU citizen, how long should it take for me to get my residence permit + work visa?

Many thanks.


----------



## Basar

Are we allowed to bump our own threads?  Bump!


----------



## Stravinsky

Basar said:


> Are we allowed to bump our own threads?  Bump!


No you are not, so please don't 

A residencia certificate is issued immediately same day in most areas, but I'm afraid I'm unaware of how long a work visa will take ..... maybe ask the Spanish Embassy near you?


----------



## chris(madrid)

I guess the EASY way is to get the Company hiring you to do all the applications and paperwork -especially if they really want you. It's what I'd do. They may have people with the experience who know how to move things. Spanish RED-TAPE is very efficient at delaying.


----------



## Basar

Thanks for the replies.

I actually spoke with the company HR this morning and they are saying they will apply for our visas on Monday. We are a group of five Turkish youngsters hired for a 18 month long young professional (like MT) program. 

I have been googling since last night and there are very different numbers all over the place. Some people have gotten their visas in less than 2 months, some in 6 months.

Chris: I think they are experienced with this sort of thing as they hire a certain number of people outside the EU each year. Last year for example, they hired from Ukraine.


----------



## chris(madrid)

Basar said:


> Chris: I think they are experienced with this sort of thing as they hire a certain number of people outside the EU each year. Last year for example, they hired from Ukraine.


I guessed as much. One company I managed here hired PriceWaterhouseCoopers to do all the paperwork for non-EU.


----------

